# Goodwill been berry berry good to me



## bentwoody66 (Mar 14, 2019)

Driving to work yesterday and I see this sitting outside Goodwill, just got dropped off and I was the lucky one. December 1981 serial number, 3 speed and I think one owner. 












Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintagedad (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow that’s a pretty sweet goodwill find. It’s tough to find good large items at the goodwill. There’s always a line of people just waiting to scoop stuff up as they bring it out. I’ve found some great small stuff there though. One older Schwinn at one by me was literally gone before the door closed behind the guy pushing it out to the floor.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 14, 2019)

Vintagedad said:


> Wow that’s a pretty sweet goodwill find. It’s tough to find good large items at the goodwill. There’s always a line of people just waiting to scoop stuff up as they bring it out. I’ve found some great small stuff there though. One older Schwinn at one by me was literally gone before the door closed behind the guy pushing it out to the floor.



Yea, she hadn't even priced this one yet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hm. (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow.. nice find! these are great bikes!!


----------



## videoranger (Mar 14, 2019)

cool. looks like all the kids are having fun
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Homax-Fine-Bronze-Wool-Pads-123100/100185012
best thing for cleaning the rust off the chrome with no scratches, use with a good chrome polish


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2019)

bentwoody66 said:


> Driving to work yesterday and I see this sitting outside Goodwill, just got dropped off and I was the lucky one. December 1981 serial number, 3 speed and I think one owner. View attachment 964105View attachment 964106View attachment 964107View attachment 964108View attachment 964109
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Dude, you ran over a poor skunk!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 14, 2019)

i scored a made in Japan 1980s light weight a while back at the local goodwill.  In decent shape and ready to ride in the spring....days away....oohh yeahhh(to quote the great macho man R. Savage)


----------



## phantom (Mar 14, 2019)

Here it is " Betty Betty "


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 14, 2019)

That's where I found mine Goodwill in Reno ,Nev. Paid 25 for it , thought I did pretty good,  sold it the next day .


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 23, 2020)

Score! Stoked.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 24, 2020)

That’s hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 24, 2020)

Is that 24" or 26"? Love the anodized rims so 80's!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 24, 2020)

It was a 26

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 25, 2020)

Anybody know what other Schwinn models those bar came on?


----------



## hm. (Jan 25, 2020)

Beach Bum III said:


> Anybody know what other Schwinn models those bar came on?









Ive only seen them on the 81 and 82 Sidewinders.


----------

